# Wanted: 2 BR resort for December 29-January 5



## soccermom25 (Dec 7, 2013)

Looking for a 2 BR resort in Orlando for December 29-January 5th.

Rose


----------



## coellectors (Dec 8, 2013)

*1/29 rental*

I have the nights you want at Bonnet Creek in three separate reservations.
Bonnet creek is very good at keeping you in the same unit.
Asking $100 per night $700 in a 2 bedroom deluxe.
You can call to talk.
Debbie 484-794-1897


----------



## soccermom25 (Dec 8, 2013)

Debbie,
I will call you tomorrow.

Rose


----------

